
Ask HN: Feedback on our startup - http://12seconds.tv - bporterfield
http://12seconds.tv/<p>One of the things I've been working on for a while is bootstrapping a video status startup with a group of guys from Santa Cruz. Call it 'video twitter' or 'microvlogging'. 12seconds a service that lets you send 12 second video updates about your life, your status, what you're doing, or anything you'd like from your webcam or mobile phone. Your friends using 12seconds can follow you to receive your video updates, and we also integrate with twitter and a few other services (soon).<p>We're currently still in private invite mode, but I've got some invites to give if people are interested - just leave it in the comments and i'll try to accommodate as soon as I can.<p>I have a lot of respect the HN community and look forward to some great feedback, both positive and negative!<p>Note: we're running a bit slow this morning thanks to a techcrunch spike. We're working on it!
======
pedalpete
This is interesting. Twitter limited the length of its posts (i believe) due
to limitations in SMS and Texting. What you have done is to put a limitation
on users just as a product differentiator (I believe).

This is actually more innovative than I believe you will probably be given
credit for. Forcing people to be concise and get to the point, but now
allowing for a new medium.

Nice work

------
Mystalic
Let me give you some analysis:

\- Interesting concept, video is slowly gaining ground, so it seems like a
natural evolution from Twitter. WITH that said, \- The design does need work -
it's simple, which is good, but it's unappealing. \- Good front pitch on the
site, but not great - it needs to be more interesting. \- You need to justify
WHY I should take the extra time to hook up a webcam and record my 12 second
snippet than just Tweet it - this seems like too much time for something as
simple as a status update. Convince me this is a better method and just as
easy and you'll get customers. \- Trot out the appealing people. We're a very
physically-minded society, the cute girls and interesting guys will get you
hits, maybe even a viral one. \- Great job on TechCrunch! I'll keep watch. And
yes, I'd enjoy an invite (ben@benparr.com)

------
wave
I think the logo needs a redesign. You can spend $200 and get a better design
at <http://99designs.com>. Allow people automatically submit their video
updates to their Twitter accounts. Talk to FriendFeed and add your service.
Add width and height to the embed code. Can't say anything more because it is
still in private. These are just my suggestions.

Overall, good job.

~~~
bporterfield
Good feedback. We do tweet for you when you post if you want, you can set that
up in your settings. Friendfeed integration would be great as well.

Thanks for the encouragement!

------
truebosko
I like the idea, the problem is if I owned this I have no idea where I'd go
from here. To be honest, I don't want to sit there and watch 12 second clips
from my friends on what's up so I'm trying to think of how this would keep me
coming back after the initial fun factor is lost

I'm not bashing your site, it works great .. but I am just curious how it will
pan out in the long run.

------
brk
It actually looked really interesting to me... I applied for one of the Tech
Crunch invites earlier, but if you're passing them out here, even better ;) My
email is in my profile page.

~~~
bporterfield
Invitation should be in the mail - let me know if you don't receive it. Thanks
for the interest!

------
ph0rque
Hmmm... sounds like the next step would be to make a cross between twitter and
tumblr (twimblr?) that lets one do micro video, audio, or text updates.

~~~
sachinag
I think Pownce does this.

------
zain
I'd love an invite. my handle @ inzain.net

------
markbao
Also requesting an invite. Thanks!

------
rw
Invite please (email in profile).

~~~
bporterfield
Having "invite issues" at the moment - I'll batch up all invite requests and
send them out this evening. You can also hit me up at ben [at] 12seconds.tv if
you're interested. Thanks for checking it out!

------
alexsolo
Invite please, asolomo@gmail.com

------
aupajo
Invite please :)

------
brandnewlow
invite please, windycitizen@gmail.com

